# No black person can be 7psl



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

It's impossible, Only whites or maybe mulatos ( debatable) can cross the 7psl realm.


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2021)

Facts. The same applies to Indians and Asians, they can't be any higher than 7 PSL.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

john2 said:


> Facts. The same applies to Indians and Asians, they can't be any higher than 7 PSL.


It really depends on pheno, probably some 7+ psl indo nordic out there but yeah I agree


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 30, 2021)

Lifefuel for them since girls like medium ugly guys


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It really depends on pheno, probably some 7+ psl indo nordic out there but yeah I agree


indo nordic is cope, i know indo nordics and they dont really look good. when they are kids though they are gl but when they enter puberty they become a lot less good looking ive noticed


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Say that again


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> View attachment 1246955
> View attachment 1246957
> 
> Say that again


Doesn’t look good because he’s black. Wouldn’t do well with girls where I live.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> View attachment 1246955
> View attachment 1246957
> 
> Say that again


guy on left has his eye color to halo him hard which is associated with europeans and guy on right looks like what would have happened if the mongols conquered africa


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> View attachment 1246955
> View attachment 1246957
> 
> Say that again


Beckford is an asiatic negro, he's mixed, so I would class him in the same realm as a mulato; even then beckford being in the 7psl realm is highly questionable for me. Other guy looks pretty mixed too.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19
Trainee
Joined Monday at 2:50 PM
Last seen A moment ago · Viewing thread No black person can be 7psl


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> It really depends on pheno, probably some 7+ psl indo nordic out there but yeah I agree


Anglo Indians or mixed ones definitely can be if they have colored eyes, great features and bones imo.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> Tarm19
> Trainee
> Joined Monday at 2:50 PM
> Last seen A moment ago · Viewing thread No black person can be 7psl


i can assure you that he mogs the shit out of you. dont front sir. its for your own good.


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Beckford is an asiatic negro, he's mixed, so I would class him in the same realm as a mulato; even then beckford being in the 7psl realm is highly questionable for me. Other guy looks pretty mixed too.


Eh, Beckford is at least 6.75 PSL and 7 PSL is very fair for him










He also is barely even Asian, not nearly as much as everybody on this forum talks like he is. Louis Allen III is easily 7+ PSL 






Aeonxdro said:


> Tarm19
> Trainee
> Joined Monday at 2:50 PM
> Last seen A moment ago · Viewing thread No black person can be 7psl


Tbf he is actually a VERY good rater


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> i can assure you that he mogs the shit out of you. dont front sir. its for your own good.


You must be his trainer. Do your job you cancer patient.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> You must be his trainer. Do your job you cancer patient.


This is my alt account coper, I was here way before you.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Eh, Beckford is at least 6.75 PSL and 7 PSL is very fair for him
> View attachment 1246965
> View attachment 1246967
> View attachment 1246968
> ...


Beckfords overrated eyes are uncanny imo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

john2 said:


> Anglo Indians or mixed ones definitely can be if they have colored eyes, great features and bones imo.


White + Indian creates exotic moggers
Indian Father that is light with the bones/dimorphism from indians + White mother with good soft features and light eyes = exotic chad


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> It's impossible, Only whites or maybe mulatos ( debatable) can cross the 7psl realm.


Facts


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> You must be his trainer. Do your job you cancer patient.


imagine thinking you actually mog him, just rope if you do


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

James kakonge, Tyson Beckford, louis Allen iii


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> James kakonge, Tyson Beckford, louis Allen iii


having a number in your name is a failo


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Eh, Beckford is at least 6.75 PSL and 7 PSL is very fair for him
> View attachment 1246965
> View attachment 1246967
> View attachment 1246968
> ...


I would agree, the thing is since he's also jamaican it's highly likely he also has a lot of european heritage too, as 90% of jamaicans have european mix in them.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Beckford is an asiatic negro, he's mixed, so I would class him in the same realm as a mulato; even then beckford being in the 7psl realm is highly questionable for me. Other guy looks pretty mixed too.


Greycell thread to the max

He’s not mixed you brainlet he’s 1/8th black at most


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Greycell thread to the max
> 
> He’s not mixed you brainlet he’s 1/8th black at most


That still makes him mixed, just not in the formal definition you retard. Since he's also mixed with other things than asian.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

K.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Greycell thread to the max
> 
> He’s not mixed you brainlet he’s 1/8th black at most


he may be a greycel but he is a mogger, ive seen his pics


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> I would agree, the thing is since he's also jamaican it's highly likely he also has a lot of european heritage too, as 90% of jamaicans have european mix in them.


You sound retarded 

Your really out here making false stats to support ur narrative it’s like 40%


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

Maybe broderick isnt 7 but close, not sure tho. What u think? @looksmaxxer234 @Preston @JustMewbrah @africancel 

everyone else i mentioned here is though


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> K.


Kakonge and broderick defo ain't 7psl, and the first guy has heavy caucasion features, he's an african american so he probably has heavy white genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> K.


I don’t think Broderick is 7 PSL. Mukasa has a better chance. Agree on Beckford.
Sterling is super goddamn aesthetic


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> he may be a greycel but he is a mogger, ive seen his pics


Doubt


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Kakonge and broderick defo ain't 7psl, and the first guy has heavy caucasion features, he's an african american so he probably has heavy white genetics.


Broderick is like 6.5 Mukasa may be 6.5-7ish, Tyson is 6.75-7 Sterling is straight up 7


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Doubt


its true, he mogs most people on this forum


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Broderick is like 6.5 Mukasa may be 6.5-7ish, Tyson is 6.75-7 Sterling is straight up 7
> View attachment 1246980


idk why but this guy looks as if some white guy got a perm and did blackface


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> You sound retarded
> 
> Your really out here making false stats to support ur narrative it’s like 40%


It's true though, most black jamaicans are mixed.


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Beckford is an asiatic negro, he's mixed, so I would class him in the same realm as a mulato; even then beckford being in the 7psl realm is highly questionable for me. Other guy looks pretty mixed too.


so, in your opinion black people can't be 7 psl and being ASIAN actually INCREASES your psl/smv?
well, alrighty then

race is cope though, gl is gl
also all these "BUT WHO'S THE HIGHEST LEVEL??" things are giga autistic, to girls you're either gl or ugly and that's it, it doesn't matter what level of gl, gl is gl.

edit: disclaimer: race is not cope for indians, girls openly shit on indians and I feel very bad for them in general
edit 2: chad indian is still chad though, and he will be fine


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Maybe broderick isnt 7 but close, not sure tho. What u think? @looksmaxxer234 @Preston @JustMewbrah @africancel
> 
> everyone else i mentioned here is though


Beckford mogs hunter hard


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Kakonge and broderick defo ain't 7psl, and the first guy has heavy caucasion features, he's an african american so he probably has heavy white genetics.


Don’t worry you’ll soon understand


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> Maybe broderick isnt 7 but close, not sure tho. What u think? @looksmaxxer234 @Preston @JustMewbrah @africancel
> 
> everyone else i mentioned here is though


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Kakonge and broderick defo ain't 7psl, and the first guy has heavy caucasion features, he's an african american so he probably has heavy white genetics.


BeckFord is Nigerian his dad is Nigerian his entire lineage is Nigerian


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> It's true though, most black jamaicans are mixed.


You sound retarded Chico is mixed but no one brings up the fact he is because he’s majority white 

Black Jamaicans are majority black JFL u think everyone has white genes


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its true, he mogs most people on this forum


Send links to his rate post


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

loksr said:


> so, in your opinion black people can't be 7 psl and being ASIAN actually INCREASES your psl/smv?
> well, alrighty then
> 
> race is cope though, gl is gl
> ...


agreed with this but most girls are more likely to wanna be with white/black chad more than asian/indian chad.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> agreed with this but most girls are more likely to wanna be with white/black chad more than asian/indian chad.


all will do plenty fine tho and all will slay


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> idk why but this





TRUE_CEL said:


> its true, he mogs most people on this forum


Don't share my pics without my consent. Blackmanns is asking so ignore him.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

OP has subatomic IQ he probably thinks there’s only two races in this world 

Low IQ bum


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jul 30, 2021)

JFL @ nobody mentioning Remi alade Chester. The 7 Psl Gigamogger


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Don't share my pics without my consent. Blackmanns is asking so ignore him.


Shut the fuck up you cuck


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

imo mukasa and sterling are peak black beauty.. also the black tribe dude that was in @africancel was insanely good looking too but barely got any good pics of him 
just a side pic of his mogger zygos


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> imo mukasa and sterling are peak black beauty.. also the black tribe dude that was in @africancel was insanely good looking too but barely got any good pics of him
> just a side pic of his mogger zygos


I agree


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> JFL @ nobody mentioning Remi alade Chester. The 7 Psl Gigamogger
> View attachment 1246988


idk if hes 7


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jul 30, 2021)

7 psl is so crazy irl. Chico tier


----------



## loksr (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> agreed with this but most girls are more likely to wanna be with white/black chad more than asian/indian chad.


yeah probably slightly but the numbers we’re talking here are so small that they don’t really make any functional difference, and that’s even without bringing up same race dating


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) said:


> 7 psl is so crazy irl. Chico tier


irl if ur 6 psl ur the same as 8 psl most likely

girls will treat a 6psl guy the same as they would to 8 psl if they saw each other alone and only alone

girls would would prolly treat u different if u were zach cox next to hexum lmao 

also if ur her type that matters too but yeah


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> irl if ur 6 psl ur the same as 8 psl most likely
> 
> girls will treat a 6psl guy the same as they would to 8 psl if they saw each other alone and only alone
> 
> ...


this is just a theory ofc i could be wroing


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> OP has subatomic IQ he probably thinks there’s only two races in this world
> 
> Low IQ bum


You're too dumb to abstract anything I say, keep on strawmanning; over for your dunning-kruger.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> irl if ur 6 psl ur the same as 8 psl most likely
> 
> girls will treat a 6psl guy the same as they would to 8 psl if they saw each other alone and only alone
> 
> ...


After a Certain Looks threshold it becomes subjective.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

btw @JustMewbrah how rare are 7 pslers, its not absurd to say a 7 psler (male or female) is born 1 =out of a couple of million? also how rare do u think 8 pslers or more than 7.5 exist currently.. less than 10? out of the 8 billion.

this is just based off statistics i guess


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jul 30, 2021)

like 1 out of 5 million for 7 psl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Send links to his rate post


he sent me in pms so i will not post them myself. you should take my word for it. idk what you look like though. 


Tarm19 said:


> Don't share my pics without my consent. Blackmanns is asking so ignore him.


dont worry bro i dont leak stuff, i wrote my response to him before even reading your post haha


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

T


Blackmannnns said:


> Send links to his rate post


The guy is nearly a full Tyrone, can confirm I rated him a while back.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> You're too dumb to abstract anything I say, keep on strawmanning; over for your dunning-kruger.


Shush you retard you Joined this week so I’ll excuse you and this retarded thread


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> T
> 
> The guy is nearly a full Tyrone, can confirm I rated him a while back.


Nvm I remember I rated him


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> btw @JustMewbrah how rare are 7 pslers, its not absurd to say a 7 psler (male or female) is born 1 =out of a couple of million? also how rare do u think 8 pslers or more than 7.5 exist currently.. less than 10? out of the 8 billion.
> 
> this is just based off statistics i guess


Legit 7 PSL is one out of a few million. I’ve never seen one IRL and I used to go out a lot.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> It's impossible, Only whites or maybe mulatos ( debatable) can cross the 7psl realm.


What do you think of Louis Allen III?


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> JFL @ nobody mentioning Remi alade Chester. The 7 Psl Gigamogger
> View attachment 1246988


Looks 6.25 max


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> What do you think of Louis Allen III?


Not OP, but GIGANIBBA imo, highest PSL black dude. Meeks mogs but Meeks doesn’t even look that black JFL. It’s too bad Louis has a peanut skull, looks so emasculated in group photos.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Not OP, but GIGANIBBA imo, highest PSL black dude. Meeks mogs but Meeks doesn’t even look that black JFL. It’s too bad Louis has a peanut skull, looks so emasculated in group photos.


Well Meeks is as white as he is black tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

@JustMewbrah my post literally mogs 99.99% in terms of psl


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Well Meeks is as white as he is black tbh


I mean he looks great 7+ PSL for sure but looks low class


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> I mean he looks great 7+ PSL for sure but looks low class
> View attachment 1247019


Would rather look like a 6 PSL white guy like Mariano but yeah ofc I acknowledge that Meeks mogs


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Would rather look like a 6 PSL white guy like Mariano but yeah ofc I acknowledge that Meeks mogs


Lmao Mariano? U took it too far. But yeah I’d take Hemsworth over Meeks any day.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Lmao Mariano? U took it too far. But yeah I’d take Hemsworth over Meeks any day.


IRL situations Meeks look is way too low class in professional settings 

It's not all about getting girls man 

Mariano looks far.classier


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> IRL situations Meeks look is way too low class in professional settings
> 
> It's not all about getting girls man
> 
> Mariano looks far.classier


Mariano is an absolute mogger @gamma


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Lmao Mariano? U took it too far. But yeah I’d take Hemsworth over Meeks any day.


Imagine if Ur a doctor or something. U can't look like Meeks with all this tattoos all over Ur face


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> @JustMewbrah my post literally mogs 99.99% in terms of psl


It’s not all about bones brah otherwise even this curry would be 7+ PSL


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> It’s not all about bones brah otherwise even this curry would be 7+ PSL
> View attachment 1247027


Psl is an aesthetic scale primarily based around bone structure I didn't talk about appeal.


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> It’s not all about bones brah otherwise even this curry would be 7+ PSL
> View attachment 1247027


Looks like @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Psl is an aesthetic scale primarily based around bone structure I didn't talk about appeal.


Aesthetics means how good something looks and everyone knows those phenos are way worse looking from deep down


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Doesn’t look good because he’s black. Wouldn’t do well with girls where I live.
> View attachment 1246959
> 
> 
> ...


Beckford knows how to choose hot women. One of the few niggas who does unfortunately


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> It's not all about getting girls man


Yes it is. Who cares if you look low class when you can get any bitch? Y'all so silly


----------



## Pantherus (Jul 30, 2021)

idk why you people try and hate on black people so much you rarely see blacks slander others unless in retaliation


----------



## Pantherus (Jul 30, 2021)

plus u only know probably less than 5 black people irl how can u say how good looking they are in general lol


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Yes it is. Who cares if you look low class when you can get any bitch? Y'all so silly


You're probably a kid in your basement 

You can't go round a working professional environment with tattoos on your face and neck 

O pry and Gandy looks way higher class . 







You ever seen a doctor with tattoos on their face?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Aesthetics means how good something looks and everyone knows those phenos are way worse looking from deep down


facial aesthetics are meant to be objective and are primarily based on bone structure which is why De Poot is very high psl, judging what constitutes irl attractiveness is more abstract and has more variables, there are many guys with 4-5psl faces with absolutely insane smv.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Shush you retard you Joined this week so I’ll excuse you and this retarded thread


Yet more experienced members agreed with me, so who's the retard? You autist. And do I need to remind you that this is my alt account? I joined here in 2019 and deleted my account this year so stop barking like a diseased dog.


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> facial aesthetics are meant to be objective and are primarily based on bone structure which is why De Poot is very high psl, judging what constitutes irl attractiveness is more abstract and has more variables, there are many guys with 4-5psl faces with absolutely insane smv.



According to your logic this guy mogs Chris Hemsworth facially and is higher PSL


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> White + Indian creates exotic moggers
> Indian Father that is light with the bones/dimorphism from indians + White mother with good soft features and light eyes = exotic chad


Guy from tiktok


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> According to your logic this guy mogs Chris Hemsworth facially and is higher PSL
> View attachment 1247138


Unironically his face is far more aesthetic from a psl point of view, he clearly will be perceived as way less sexually attractive but his face is a lot more aesthetic and memorable objectively, which is why this photo of some random indian guy is all over the internet. Hemworth's face would disappear among the thousands of stereotypical chads very quickly if he wasn't famous

This guy has 99.999th percentile smv especially for younger girls, they were literally begging the judge to free him after he was speeding and killed a woman and her child does that make him 8psl


----------



## justadude (Jul 30, 2021)

thesexiestboulalive said:


> idk why you people try and hate on black people so much you rarely see blacks slander others unless in retaliation


Op is a black Tyronelite btw


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> You're probably a kid in your basement


Very original. 




kikethurston133 said:


> You can't go round a working professional environment with tattoos on your face and neck


Cares nigga?




kikethurston133 said:


> O pry and Gandy looks way higher class


Meeks mogs and would pull more women, so now what? 




kikethurston133 said:


> You ever seen a doctor with tattoos on their face?


No but I've also never seen a doctor who looks as good as Meeks or would outslay Meeks. Less rich too. 

Getting women >>>>> looking high class.


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Hemworth's face would disappear among the thousands of stereotypical chads very quickly if he wasn't famous


Hemsworth got famous because of his looks as most actors do. Success in the entertainment industry is usually tied with how good you look.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> Hemsworth got famous because of his looks as most actors do. Success in the entertainment industry is usually tied with how good you look.


There are thousands of people who aren't famous while being at the same looks level or higher, there are also successful objectively ugly men in hollyood, Steve buschemi, Danny Devito etc


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Yet more experienced members agreed with me, so who's the retard? You autist. And do I need to remind you that this is my alt account? I joined here in 2019 and deleted my account this year so stop barking like a diseased dog.


Show me an example of someone experienced agreeing with you 

It’s only other greycells agreeing with you what you said made no sense

Anyone of any race can be 7psl it’s simply a matter of aesthetics


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> There are thousands of people who aren't famous while being at the same looks level or higher


If they were they'd be famous. 





africancel said:


> there are also successful objectively ugly men in hollyood, Steve buschemi, Danny Devito etc


When that happens it's because of either two things 1. They're funny or 2. They're great actors

If you see a good looking dude become successful in Hollywood it's because of his looks. How good of a actor he is is what sustains his career (Leo is a good example of this)


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> If they were they'd be famous.


so what you're saying is basically all gl people are famous?? or they are Hollywood


Frank Jack said:


> If you see a good looking dude become successful in Hollywood it's because of his looks. How good of a actor he is is what sustains his career (Leo is a good example of this)


No shit you're looks can propel your career but there are much better looking people who aren't in Hollywood or famous cause they weren't lucky or in the right place at the right time or even remotely good at acting.

De Niro and Al Pacino have had the longest careers, most sustainable and some of the most successful careers and they are both average at best


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 30, 2021)

Blacks are automatically 8psl to white women in the west.


----------



## Frank Jack (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> so what you're saying is basically all gl people are famous?? or they are Hollywood


Pretty much. If women don't make you famous you just not that guy. 




africancel said:


> there are much better looking people who aren't in Hollywood or famous cause they weren't lucky or in the right place at the right time or even remotely good at acting.


You don't even need to be good at acting to be in Hollywood if you look good. Movies cast people who's job is to only look good, forget about if they can act or not. 






africancel said:


> De Niro and Al Pacino have had the longest careers, most sustainable and some of the most successful careers and they are both average at best


Not to women.


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 30, 2021)

jfl


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Unironically his face is far more aesthetic from a psl point of view, he clearly will be perceived as way less sexually attractive but his face is a lot more aesthetic and memorable objectively, which is why this photo of some random indian guy is all over the internet. Hemworth's face would disappear among the thousands of stereotypical chads very quickly if he wasn't famous
> 
> This guy has 99.999th percentile smv especially for younger girls, they were literally begging the judge to free him after he was speeding and killed a woman and her child does that make him 8psl
> View attachment 1247144


That guy is 5 PSL and criminal halo 

Dude that guys face looks nothing in front of Chris , stop denying his pheno and eye area and skull size is far inferior , even he himself won't think he has a better face than Chris


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> jfl
> View attachment 1247163
> View attachment 1247161
> View attachment 1247165


This guy is 7 PSL ? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> This guy is 7 PSL ? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



bad picture, what do you mean?


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> bad picture, what do you mean?


Nowhere near 7 PSL . Not even 6 PSL . Struggling for 5 PSL maybe unfrauded


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> That guy is 5 PSL and criminal halo
> 
> Dude that guys face looks nothing in front of Chris , stop denying his pheno and eye area and skull size is far inferior , even he himself won't think he has a better face than Chris


there's literally no criminal halo he was overspeeding and hit them by accident he wasn't a thug or anything, all of them were crying on how he is actually an innocent good guy. What are you basing your PSL rating on aesthetics or attractiveness, if it's attractiveness or QoL that guy I posted mogs 99.999% of men, and since he's very famous by @Frank Jack 's logic he mogs Amnesia and Salludon very hard in PSL then


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> there's literally no criminal halo he was overspeeding and hit them by accident he wasn't a thug or anything, all of them were crying on how he is actually an innocent good guy. What are you basing your PSL rating on aesthetics or attractiveness, if it's attractiveness or QoL that guy I posted mogs 99.999% of men, and since he's very famous by @Frank Jack 's logic he mogs Amnesia and Salludon very hard in PSL then


Aesthetics and attractiveness is the same thing 

Just fucking lol at thinking this 






Mogs this 







Dude please go outside and touch some grass


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> That guy is 5 PSL and criminal halo
> 
> Dude that guys face looks nothing in front of Chris , stop denying his pheno and eye area and skull size is far inferior , even he himself won't think he has a better face than Chris


Muh Criminal Halo he's just White with Top tier Pheno. Not to mention when he's out of jail he will be Nordwooding bloated oldcel


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Muh Criminal Halo he's just White with Top tier Pheno. Not to mention when he's out of jail he will be Nordwooding bloated oldcel


Idk who he is but he looks decent and is famous for some reason that's why I'm guessing girls are simping for him


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Idk who he is but he looks decent and is famous for some reason that's why I'm guessing girls are simping for him





https://www.wtsp.com/mobile/article/news/regional/florida/cameron-herrin-social-media-sentence/67-4b99e2bd-a457-491c-9826-59968c544b97


Everyone can be famous if you kill a Woman and her Daughter as a 18 year with Overspeeding Sports car. This guy proves JBW more than Anything Meeks was Caught for possessing firearms.


----------



## Effortless (Jul 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> jfl
> View attachment 1247163
> View attachment 1247161
> View attachment 1247165



Hunter is the best looking ones there, the other 2 are not 7psl at all.

















Prime Beckford has PSL and appeal so he takes the cake imo


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Aesthetics and attractiveness is the same thing
> 
> Just fucking lol at thinking this
> View attachment 1247183
> ...


No it's not the same thing there's some considerable overlap but it clearly isn't the same.

That guy has hollow cheeks in standard day lighting, square broad chin, straight hairline with thick hair, pronounced cheekbones, a very good eye area, good fwhr, he looks very aesthetic which is why this random image of someone no one apparently knows is all over the internet.

The Rock has a very high SMV (even if he wasn't famous) is his face aesthetic, Ted Bundy had a very high smv, even before he became famous, that's how he convinced girls who were strangers to get into cars or go places with him, someone like batista too, at least half of one direction or most boy bands like BTS etc


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> No it's not the same thing there's some considerable overlap but it clearly isn't the same.
> 
> That guy has hollow cheeks in standard day lighting, square broad chin, straight hairline with thick hair, pronounced cheekbones, a very good eye area, good fwhr, he looks very aesthetic which is why this random image of someone no one apparently knows is all over the internet.
> 
> The Rock has a very high SMV (even if he wasn't famous) is his face aesthetic, Ted Bundy had a very high smv, even before he became famous, that's how he convinced girls who were strangers to get into cars or go places with him, someone like batista too, at least half of one direction or most boy bands like BTS etc


The rock is handsome cos of body height frame tattoos voice etc , but even his face alone is better than this guy


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> No it's not the same thing there's some considerable overlap but it clearly isn't the same.
> 
> That guy has hollow cheeks in standard day lighting, square broad chin, straight hairline with thick hair, pronounced cheekbones, a very good eye area, good fwhr, he looks very aesthetic which is why this random image of someone no one apparently knows is all over the internet.
> 
> The Rock has a very high SMV (even if he wasn't famous) is his face aesthetic, Ted Bundy had a very high smv, even before he became famous, that's how he convinced girls who were strangers to get into cars or go places with him, someone like batista too, at least half of one direction or most boy bands like BTS etc


Who's face (not body or height) would you rather have ? Chris Hemsworth or the curry?


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> No it's not the same thing there's some considerable overlap but it clearly isn't the same.
> 
> That guy has hollow cheeks in standard day lighting, square broad chin, straight hairline with thick hair, pronounced cheekbones, a very good eye area, good fwhr, he looks very aesthetic which is why this random image of someone no one apparently knows is all over the internet.
> 
> The Rock has a very high SMV (even if he wasn't famous) is his face aesthetic, Ted Bundy had a very high smv, even before he became famous, that's how he convinced girls who were strangers to get into cars or go places with him, someone like batista too, at least half of one direction or most boy bands like BTS etc


I've tried telling this to @kikethurston133 a hundred times before. We should acknowledge genetic competence and bones that's why it's best to keep PSL and smv separate if we don't then what's the difference between us and normies. Lol


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've tried telling this to @kikethurston133 a hundred times before. We should acknowledge genetic competence and bones that's why it's best to keep PSL and smv separate if we don't then what's the difference between us and normies. Lol


Aesthetics = attractiveness 

Show me where it says it's all about bones 

Why no pheno, styling , hair , and shit when it makes an obvious difference to his good u look


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 30, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Doesn’t look good because he’s black. Wouldn’t do well with girls where I live.
> View attachment 1246959
> 
> 
> ...


That half curry half white model on the last pic is perfect. Seriously half curry half white is a gigachad mix I need to breed some white foid, a Becky will do for giga chad kids jfl


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've tried telling this to @kikethurston133 a hundred times before. We should acknowledge genetic competence and bones that's why it's best to keep PSL and smv separate if we don't then what's the difference between us and normies. Lol


What PSL is this curry according to you ?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> The rock is handsome cos of body height frame tattoos voice etc , but even his face alone is better than this guy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1247218
> View attachment 1247220


Zuckerberg is like LTN at best, the Rock is like normie maybe HTN on a good day but has the SMV of a chad even if he wasn't famous, yeah his height and frame play a role which is part of my point how much can you tell about SMV by only looking at the face.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> agreed with this but most girls are more likely to wanna be with white/black chad more than asian/indian chad.


Blame the jooooos


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

africancel said:


> Zuckerberg is like LTN at best, the Rock is like normie maybe HTN on a good day but has the SMV of a chad even if he wasn't famous, yeah his height and frame play a role which is part of my point how much can you tell about SMV by only looking at the face.


Dude what's this mental gymnastics 

Just asking a simple question , who's face (only face, not body height status or anything) would you rather have? Chris Hemsworth or the curry?


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Show me an example of someone agreeing with you
> 
> It’s only other greycells agreeing with you what you said made no sense
> 
> Anyone of any race can be 7psl it’s simply a matter of aesthetics


Users like john2, colvin, volcelfatcel and TRUECEL agree with me, Not gonna waste time with you.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Louis Allen III is easily 7+ PSL
> View attachment 1246971


what an aryan eye colour can do to a nigger

take them away from him and he'll look like any other nigger that you see shot to death on the news


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Aesthetics = attractiveness
> 
> Show me where it says it's all about bones
> 
> Why no pheno, styling , hair , and shit when it makes an obvious difference to his good u look


Never said that but u can't discredit a person's good features because of their pheno. U must acknowledge it @africancel


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Dude what's this mental gymnastics
> 
> Just asking a simple question , who's face (only face, not body height status or anything) would you rather have? Chris Hemsworth or the curry?


Hemsworth because of the racepill and I know he would be treated a lot better, but honestly the curry looks better facially to me personally in an ideal world with less discrimination I would pick him


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> Never said that but u can't discredit a person's good features because of their pheno. U must acknowledge it @africancel


Cope .
You can have 99.9%ile everything but if you have 0.1%ile something else then it's still a failo


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Cope .
> You can have 99.9%ile everything but if you have 0.1%ile something else then it's still a failo


WTF sub 50 iq if that's what you extracted from my post. A falio is a falio a halo is a halo as simple as that


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> WTF sub 50 iq if that's what you extracted from my post. A falio is a falio a halo is a halo as simple as that


Yes but the failo still detracts from Ur PSL, u don't just conveniently ignore it


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Cope .
> You can have 99.9%ile everything but if you have 0.1%ile something else then it's still a failo


Just don't mix psl and smv they were never the same. Anyways when I do psl rates I mostly do smv rates tbh especially when it is an ethnic in question


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> Just don't mix psl and smv they were never the same. Anyway when I do psl rates I mostly do smv rates tbh especially when it is an ethnic in question


No 

PSL is just face and that includes pheno . Otherwise according to you sendhil and Matt bomer are same Psl rating

Smv is everything . Height, body, dick, status etc


----------



## Preston (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Yes but the failo still detracts from Ur PSL, u don't just conveniently ignore it


yea I agree but how many points do u deduct?


kikethurston133 said:


> No
> 
> PSL is just face and that includes pheno . Otherwise according to you sendhil and Matt bomer are same Psl rating\


No boomer mogs because of his colouring and bones


kikethurston133 said:


> Smv is everything . Height, body, dick, status etc


maybe we have different perceptions but this forum usually just rates faces


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> You're probably a kid in your basement
> 
> You can't go round a working professional environment with tattoos on your face and neck
> 
> ...


Tattoo Based but disagre, *have you seen David Beckham













Has a fuck ton of tatts but still looks high class 





















Underrated mogger with tatts. While there is some truth so what you're saying and he'd probably look better without them especially in high social situations, it doesn't really matter when you're a millionaire footabller with plenty of successful businesses.

Looking high class or not is more than just have tatts or not.






*


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Tattoo Based but disagre, *have you seen David Beckham
> 
> View attachment 1247166
> View attachment 1247167
> ...


He doesn't have tattoos in his face


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> He doesn't have tattoos in his face


neither does meeks, unless you count a tear drop (looks like a scar to me) as a tatt


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> neither does meeks, unless you count a tear drop (looks like a scar to me) as a tatt


Meeks is bald, black and a thug . Tattoos all over the front of his neck and face too 

Beckham would struggle too with being a doctor maybe idk


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 30, 2021)

kikethurston133 said:


> Meeks is bald, black and a thug . Tattoos all over the front of his neck and face too
> 
> Beckham would struggle too with being a doctor maybe idk


Cope, *and what's with all this doctor bs*


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 30, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Cope


Dude can u imagine Meeks going round in a corporate workplace ? 

His look is for low iq thug girls n shit 

Gandy look is way better


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> jfl
> View attachment 1247163
> View attachment 1247161
> View attachment 1247165


*Holy shit Broderick looks insane there

So does that dude in the suit, who I keep on saying but forgot his name, looks high class tbh*


----------



## AscendingHero (Jul 30, 2021)

Preston said:


> I've tried telling this to @kikethurston133 a hundred times before. We should acknowledge genetic competence and bones that's why it's best to keep PSL and smv separate if we don't then what's the difference between us and normies. Lol


this tbh👍, hence why some of the so called "7 psl" people i've seen be hailed on this forum just seem like regular chads or even chadlites (lol at greycel) with sky high smv. Bones and good features need to separetely acknowledged, 100 percent agree.

Your De Poot thread is example of this, imo high psl but uncanny, shitton of copes itt.

If we just acknowledge smv and irl appeal we're no different than normies

@john2 was right this place rating wise has gone to shit from a psl perspective these last few months esp. with the influx of greycels


----------



## disillusioned (Jul 30, 2021)

90% of people don't even make it past PSL 5 who fucking cares I would rather be 6 PSL black than my current shit self if it meant getting laid sometimes.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 30, 2021)

Thread is kinda gay ngl


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> Users like john2, colvin, volcelfatcel and TRUECEL agree with me, Not gonna waste time with you.


Volcelfatcel joined like 3 or 4 months ago

john2 is a sfcel
TRUECEL is a self hating ethnic
Colvin is a well known self hating nigger

You’re only proving my point a bunch of mentally ill people agreed with you and you think you’re right JFL

This whole thread is retarded because there’s not a single person alive who is 8 PSL as it’s unreachable to be 8 PSL you would have to have no flaws which is impossible 

Retarded Greycell


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Volcelfatcel joined like 3 or 4 months ago
> 
> john2 is a sfcel
> TRUECEL is a self hating ethnic
> ...


You haven't proved anything, them being sf or self - hating doesn't discredit their views on looks theory, you would have to challenge the reasons why the believe what they believe, and clearly you're too stupid to comprehend that.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> You haven't proved anything, them being sf doesn't discredit their views on looks theory, you would have to challenge the reasons why the believe what they believe, and clearly you're too stupid to comprehend that.


Also John2 is indian jfl, so he can't be an sfcel you fucking retard.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Volcelfatcel joined like 3 or 4 months ago
> 
> john2 is a sfcel
> TRUECEL is a self hating ethnic
> ...


Also strawmann, I never talked about 8psl, so before ratting of about your nonsensical bullshit actually read my posts you fuckwit. Greycel is one of the stupidest namecalls ever, especially when it's someone that's using an alt account.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> You haven't proved anything, them being sf doesn't discredit their views on looks theory, you would have to challenge the reasons why the believe what they believe, and clearly you're too stupid to comprehend that.


There’s nothing to prove and John2 said that they can’t be PAST 7psl


Tarm19 said:


> Also John2 is indian jfl, so he can't be an sfcel you fucking retard.


He’s Australian 


Tarm19 said:


> Also strawmann, I never talked about 8psl, so before ratting of about your nonsensical bullshit actually read my posts you fuckwit. Greycel is one of the stupidest namecalls ever, especially when it's someone that's using an alt account.



y are you mad lmaoo

PSL is objective I can’t change your opinion on it but I will say it is retarded


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> There’s nothing to prove and John2 said that they can’t be PAST 7psl
> 
> He’s Australian
> 
> ...


Gh


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 30, 2021)

Kevin Hart is facially 7+ tier if I'm being completely honest. It's just EVERYTHING ELSE that failos him hard.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> This whole thread is retarded because there’s not a single person alive who is 8 PSL as it’s unreachable to be 8 PSL you would have to have no flaws which is impossible











Name 1 flaw Pat Tillman has besides his hairline.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> There’s nothing to prove and John2 said that they can’t be PAST 7psl
> 
> He’s Australian
> 
> ...


As long as you disagree with me you have to lrove that I am wrong, not the other way around. Yet he still agreed with me and said 'facts', you also didn't clearly read my post "Only whites or maybe mulatos ( debatable) can cross the 7psl realm" what do you think cross means? Surpass 7psl.

He's australian, yes but still indian.

You were mad first, calling me retarded is a sense of aggression.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 30, 2021)

of course you all only talk about guys
forum gay as usual
what about her











looks psl 7 to me


----------



## animo123 (Jul 30, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> I don’t think Broderick is 7 PSL. Mukasa has a better chance. Agree on Beckford.
> Sterling is super goddamn aesthetic
> View attachment 1246979


best looking bbc to ever exist probably
and no eye colour halo either


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 30, 2021)

who actually cares what your incel ass think


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Jul 30, 2021)

bait thread


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hate threads like thisb


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jul 30, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Volcelfatcel joined like 3 or 4 months ago
> 
> john2 is a sfcel
> TRUECEL is a self hating ethnic
> ...


Cope more. 7PSL NIGGERS DON'T EXIST.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 30, 2021)

Colvin188 said:


> Cope more. 7PSL NIGGERS DON'T EXIST.


Yes they do


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 9, 2021)

Deleted member 6273 said:


> so what you're saying is basically all gl people are famous?? or they are Hollywood
> 
> No shit you're looks can propel your career but there are much better looking people who aren't in Hollywood or famous cause they weren't lucky or in the right place at the right time or even remotely good at acting.
> 
> De Niro and Al Pacino have had the longest careers, most sustainable and some of the most successful careers and they are both average at best


Average? Dude they mog you to death


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Oct 9, 2021)

This entire thread was clearly made as an insult to me, I will subdue my anger since you backtracked and excluded mulatto's and the mods clearly banned you for insulting me


----------



## Deleted member 13592 (Oct 9, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> K.


blacks can only look good if they have white features


----------



## stevielake (Jan 18, 2022)

Deleted member 13592 said:


> blacks can only look good if they have white features


Retard


----------

